# Image resizing software



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

As per title, does anyone know of a good, free image resizing package that doesn't search the hard disk to catalogue all your photos?

I've noticed that my photos become quite blocky and pixellated when resized, I'm just using Microsoft Imaging.

Thanks,

dave


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Image Resizer powertoy?

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I use Adobe CS2 and Bridge to resize all my images


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

richie.guy said:


> Image Resizer powertoy?
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


I'll second that, nice easy tool to use and free. Did use photoshop before finding this gem, the amount of time it saves is unreal....


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't install it !! 
I'm on Win2000 and it refuses to allow the install, bugger!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Try good old Paint. Nowt wrong with that.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Beeste, seems to work a lot better then Imaging does!

Dave


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

If you have Microsoft Office you could use Photo Editor. It is not installed by default IIRC.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

pixresizer

you can work with more than one file, change filetype.

oh, and its free too!


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Pixresizer!
Handles the resizing very well without distortion.

That's it, perfect thanks!


Dave


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't beleive IrfanView has'nt been mentioned.

Mark.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

db_abz said:


> Pixresizer!
> Handles the resizing very well without distortion.
> 
> That's it, perfect thanks!
> ...


:thumb:

glad i could be of some help - just with a different type of PC!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i have irfanview! dont know why as its no different to ACDsee!
used to have one that came with my old camera but cant find it now!


----------

